# New Orleans wins the #1 pick of the 2005 draft



## Amareca

The New Orleans have traded veteran point guard Darrell Armstrong to the Dallas Mavericks for fellow point guard Dan Dickau and Dallas' 2005 second-round pick.

“This move helps our team by letting Junior Harrington and Alex Garcia see more playing time,” said Hornets General Manager Allan Bristow. “We see bright futures for both of them and feel very comfortable with them receiving more minutes and continuing to develop.”

“I’ve been very impressed with Junior and Alex and they’ve earned this opportunity,” said Hornets Head Coach Byron Scott. “Darrell is a true professional and a great veteran, but he is approaching the end of his career and this move will benefit the Hornets.”

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/dickau_trade041203.html


----------



## Jewelz

Wow

Crap

I was hoping Houston would go after DA

Great trade for Dallas


----------



## Amareca

Anyone want to guess how many teams Dickau will play for before he is out of the league?


----------



## Captain Obvious

Great trade for Dallas, Armstrong is one of my favorite players. Dallas will be a better team for this and New Orleans will regret letting him go just like Orlando.


----------



## Jewelz

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Anyone want to guess how many teams Dickau will play for before he is out of the league?


Man I feel bad for him, he isnt really THAT bad

I say 11


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Anyone want to guess how many teams Dickau will play for before he is out of the league?


_Play for_? Probably none. What a wild year for him, though. What is this, his 4th team this year?


----------



## Debt Collector

seriously, how many PG's does Dallas need


----------



## Jewelz

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> seriously, how many PG's does Dallas need


That's what im wondering, and the funny thing is that DA is annother scoring PG


----------



## HKF

Then Jason Terry must be getting dealt soon.


----------



## Jewelz

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Then Jason Terry must be getting dealt soon.


Maybe this could set up a Jason Kidd trade?  

lol another PG


----------



## HKF

This is strange for New Orleans. Are they going to pack it in this year. If so, what does drafting Chris Taft or Martynas No. 1 when they have David West and Jamaal Magloire do for New Orleans?

I'd expect to see a firesale sometime this year with Magloire or Baron Davis moving out of New Orleans. If I was New Orleans I would move them both.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> This is strange for New Orleans. Are they going to pack it in this year. If so, what does drafting Chris Taft or Martynas No. 1 when they have David West and Jamaal Magloire do for New Orleans?
> 
> I'd expect to see a firesale sometime this year with Magloire or Baron Davis moving out of New Orleans. If I was New Orleans I would move them both.


You're talking about New Orleans, the worst franchise in the NBA behind the Clippers and Nets. They aren't trying to win, they're liking just trying to decrease payroll.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> You're talking about New Orleans, the worst franchise in the NBA behind the Clippers and Nets. They aren't trying to win, they're liking just trying to decrease payroll.


Well their attendance is poor, so they might as well firesale and start all over. At least that's what I would do.


----------



## Vermillion

I may be having a mental block right now, but who's playing PG for the Mavs right now besides Terry and Harris? Unless you count Marquis Daniels.

Great rotation then on the PG spot, decent mix of youth and experience.


----------



## Hibachi!

Bye bye JT... Well... At least I hope so for the Mavs sake... Or else there will be one unhappy PG in Dallas... (Either JT, Harris, or DA)


----------



## Scinos

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> This is strange for New Orleans. Are they going to pack it in this year. If so, what does drafting Chris Taft or Martynas No. 1 when they have David West and Jamaal Magloire do for New Orleans?
> 
> I'd expect to see a firesale sometime this year with Magloire or Baron Davis moving out of New Orleans. If I was New Orleans I would move them both.


Yeah, seems like the wrong year to tank for the #1 pick. I doesn't look like there's going to be much high end talent. 

Also, how much money do they really save with this move ? DA's contract expires at the end of the season anyway, it's not like he's going to hinder their chances in free agency or anything. So the owner is just saving himself $2 million by trading him for Dickau. :nonono:

I agree about moving Magloire and Baron. They will probably be looking to package them with PJ Brown and Wesley for expiring contracts and picks to save more money.

As for Dickau. Five teams and counting...Atlanta, Portland, Golden State, Dallas, New Orleans. :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Vermillion</b>!
> I may be having a mental block right now, but who's playing PG for the Mavs right now besides Terry and Harris? Unless you count Marquis Daniels.
> 
> Great rotation then on the PG spot, decent mix of youth and experience.


Last time I checked, one postion isn't rotated between three players...


----------



## Tooeasy

as i posted in the hornets forum...


terrible trade to me. You DONT make it public that the season is a wash after just one damn month, whether its true or not. Dickau is garbage, he'll be released very soon i assume. Dallas is one pace to have a top ten record this season, and i really dont see what kind of help a 50 something pick in next years weak draft is going to be. 
Junior Harrington isn't much of a player, i really havent been that impressed with his game from what ive seen. Basically he's shamond williams reincarnated, and once baron gets activated he probably wont see more than 5 minutes a game. Darrel was really the glue of this secondary squad, and regardless if he's aging, the numbers put up this season are idetical to last, and the intangibles he gives you are simply amazing.
whatever, if this is the direction they want to take then they might as well unload P.J. Brown as well. I wouldve been a very happy man if they wouldve dealt david Wesley and given more playing time to j.r. smith, instead of making moves to develop bench warmers.


----------



## jokeaward

This is like a JazzMan trade.

New Orleans still isn't worse than Golden State. NO has a 0-year playoff drought and their record isn't much worse than GS's. They might've played their best game of the season against Minnesota and still lost.

Anyhow... I guess Armstrong might not've saved Orlando from their Nov-Dec struggles last year.

Do you really think West (7-5 this year) playing behind Taft is wrong?

They could always trade the #1 pick. Vince? There must be 50 different TOR/NO trades in the trade forum. If Taft's really a center, then team him up with Bosh like TD and Admiral.

Aleksandrov could play SF. Magloire-West-Aleksandrov-Smith-Davis.

Who knows... maybe this'll be a mini-Sheed trade and they'll keep a pulse like Atlanta did last year.

Magloire and Davis will be back... whatever difference it makes.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> This is like a JazzMan trade.
> 
> Anyhow... I guess Armstrong might not've saved Orlando from their Nov-Dec struggles last year.
> 
> Do you really think West (7-5 this year) playing behind Taft is wrong?
> 
> They could always trade the #1 pick. Vince? There must be 50 different TOR/NO trades in the trade forum. If Taft's really a center, then team him up with Bosh like TD and Admiral.
> 
> Aleksandrov could play SF. Magloire-West-Aleksandrov-Smith-Davis.
> 
> Who knows... maybe this'll be a mini-Sheed trade and they'll keep a pulse like Atlanta did last year.
> 
> Magloire and Davis will be back... whatever difference it makes.


I ultimately believe Chris Taft will be a Center on the pro level and will be a better player than Magloire (not as a rookie, but 3 years from then, we'll be saying Magwho?). Still the Hornets need to make changes. They need to get Mashburn out of there and I would think about doing it for an expiring contract of some kind (i.e. trading for Big Dog). There are deals out there, because they need to get some youth in there. Maybe trading PJ Brown for Flip Murray and Vlade Radmanovic.

New Orleans trades: PF PJ Brown (9.0 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.7 minutes)
New Orleans receives: Vitaly Potapenko	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
PF Vladimir Radmanovic	(11.4 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.4 apg in 28.0 minutes)
SG Ronald Murray	(0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 9.0 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +2.4 ppg, -3.8 rpg, and +1.5 apg.

Seattle trades: Vitaly Potapenko	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
PF Vladimir Radmanovic	(11.4 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.4 apg in 28.0 minutes)
SG Ronald Murray	(0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 9.0 minutes)
Seattle receives: PF PJ Brown	(9.0 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.7 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -2.4 ppg, +3.8 rpg, and -1.5 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to New Orleans and Seattle being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. New Orleans and Seattle had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

These kind of deals are out there, if New Orleans is smart about it. 

PG - Baron
SG - JR Smith (**** Wesley)
SF - Radmanovic
PF - West
C - Magloire

Bench:
Flip Murray could play with Wesley because of his 6'4 size. You have Nailon , Lynch and Anderson off the bench as well.

If they did a deal like this, they could easily draft Taft and then have a decent frontcourt all over again and basically rebuilt their team overnight. This season might be a wash, but they would be giving Baron help next year.


----------



## Captain Obvious

^^^^^
I don't think Seattle would have to give up that much to get an older guy like PJ when New Orleans looks like they're clearing salary. Personally I'd like to see Houston acquire Brown, he's one of the few decent bigs they could get without giving up much.


----------



## Tooeasy

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I ultimately believe Chris Taft will be a Center on the pro level and will be a better player than Magloire (not as a rookie, but 3 years from then, we'll be saying Magwho?). Still the Hornets need to make changes. They need to get Mashburn out of there and I would think about doing it for an expiring contract of some kind (i.e. trading for Big Dog). There are deals out there, because they need to get some youth in there. Maybe trading PJ Brown for Flip Murray and Vlade Radmanovic.
> 
> New Orleans trades: PF PJ Brown (9.0 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.7 minutes)
> New Orleans receives: Vitaly Potapenko	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
> PF Vladimir Radmanovic	(11.4 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.4 apg in 28.0 minutes)
> SG Ronald Murray	(0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 9.0 minutes)
> Change in team outlook: +2.4 ppg, -3.8 rpg, and +1.5 apg.
> 
> Seattle trades: Vitaly Potapenko	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
> PF Vladimir Radmanovic	(11.4 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.4 apg in 28.0 minutes)
> SG Ronald Murray	(0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 9.0 minutes)
> Seattle receives: PF PJ Brown	(9.0 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.7 minutes)
> Change in team outlook: -2.4 ppg, +3.8 rpg, and -1.5 apg.
> 
> TRADE ACCEPTED
> 
> Due to New Orleans and Seattle being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. New Orleans and Seattle had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.
> 
> These kind of deals are out there, if New Orleans is smart about it.
> 
> PG - Baron
> SG - JR Smith (**** Wesley)
> SF - Radmanovic
> PF - West
> C - Magloire
> 
> Bench:
> Flip Murray could play with Wesley because of his 6'4 size. You have Nailon , Lynch and Anderson off the bench as well.
> 
> If they did a deal like this, they could easily draft Taft and then have a decent frontcourt all over again and basically rebuilt their team overnight. This season might be a wash, but they would be giving Baron help next year.


 you sir, are a genious. I would actually like them to couple wesley and p.j. brown together, make it a slightly larger trade and kill 2 birds with one stone. I love Brown as a player, but his play has declined immensly from last year, and i dont see him returning to true double double form ever again.
that is a very impressive trade idea with seattle however, but i dont see them agreeing with it.
and yes, **** wesley; this has been my motto for about 5 years now. Hopefully if i keep screaming it loud enough someone in the hornets front office will hear.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> ^^^^^
> I don't think Seattle would have to give up that much to get an older guy like PJ when New Orleans looks like they're clearing salary. Personally I'd like to see Houston acquire Brown, he's one of the few decent bigs they could get without giving up much.


Houston has nothing to offer, so don't even go there. PJ Brown is a good rebounder and could play Center for the Sonics and only has two years left on his deal. He would be an immense help for the Sonics defensively as well. 

The move would give the Sonics this lineup:

PG - Luke Ridnour/Antonio Daniels (PG-SG)
SG - Ray Allen/Ibrahim Kutluay
SF - Rashard Lewis/Damien Wilkins
PF - Nick Collison/Danny Fortson
C - PJ Brown/Jerome James

This gives the Sonics a better chance to win in the playoffs than a pure jumpshooting team. Brown defensively helps immensely.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Tooeasy</b>!
> 
> you sir, are a genious. I would actually like them to couple wesley and p.j. brown together, make it a slightly larger trade and kill 2 birds with one stone. I love Brown as a player, but his play has declined immensly from last year, and i dont see him returning to true double double form ever again.
> that is a very impressive trade idea with seattle however, but i dont see them agreeing with it.
> and yes, **** wesley; this has been my motto for about 5 years now. Hopefully if i keep screaming it loud enough someone in the hornets front office will hear.


It's Brown's ability to play the 5, plus not having a long contract that makes him attractive. He's a very nice stopgap between him and Robert Swift, not to mention in a season, he will be an expiring contract that can be dealt again for immediate help. Wesley is not going to be traded, so you can forget about it. No one wants him. Byron Scott just needs to say screw you, hit the bench and play JR Smith. This season is a wash.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Horrible trade for the Hornets, Armstrong still has a lot left. But with the Mavs, don't they already have Terry and Harris playing the 1?


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Horrible trade for the Hornets, Armstrong still has a lot left. But with the Mavs, don't they already have Terry and Harris playing the 1?


They're 1-11 (or is it 12, I have no idea). The tanking has begun.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Dallas as a whole just got WAAY better....

PG: Terry/Harris
SG: Finley/Daniels
SF: Howard/Stackhouse
PF: Dirk
C: Dampier/Booth

Bench:
Darrel Armstrong- Backcourt help if needed
Shawn Bradley-Frontcourt help if needed


What a great trade for the Mavs....


----------



## Tersk

From all the acounts I've heard, Darrell Armstrong is a great locker room prescence. Dallas have great mentors for Dev, AJ and Armstrong! Could it get any better?

Then if they were gearing up to get Kidd...wow, just wow

Does anyone think this was done to get Kidd? In some way or another


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Jason Terry, Jerry Stackhouse, Alan Henderson and a 1st Rd Pick for Kidd......

????


----------



## bigpoppa*UK

glenn robinson,willie green and aaron mckie for b-diddy


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> glenn robinson,willie green and aaron mckie for b-diddy


Don't think so, and whats that got to do with this anyway?


----------



## bigpoppa*UK

Edited


----------



## Tersk

Dallas trades: PF Alan Henderson (3.3 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 0.5 apg in 14.3 minutes) 
PG Jason Terry (9.6 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 3.3 apg in 25.8 minutes) 
SG Jerry Stackhouse (14.0 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.5 apg in 30.6 minutes) 
Dallas receives: Jason Kidd (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
C Alonzo Mourning (10.3 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 25.5 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -16.6 ppg, -2.6 rpg, and -5.6 apg. 

New Jersey trades: Jason Kidd (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
C Alonzo Mourning (10.3 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 25.5 minutes) 
New Jersey receives: PF Alan Henderson (3.3 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 0.5 apg in 14.3 minutes) 
PG Jason Terry (9.6 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 3.3 apg in 25.8 minutes) 
SG Jerry Stackhouse (14.0 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.5 apg in 30.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +16.6 ppg, +2.6 rpg, and +5.6 apg. 

Henderson has a big expiring contract, Jason Terry is a fairly young player who can get it done, and Stack can help RJ (take a load off his shoulders)

Zo will backup Damp, Kidd will mentor Harris


----------



## Scinos

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Houston has nothing to offer, so don't even go there. PJ Brown is a good rebounder and could play Center for the Sonics and only has two years left on his deal. He would be an immense help for the Sonics defensively as well.
> 
> The move would give the Sonics this lineup:
> 
> PG - Luke Ridnour/Antonio Daniels (PG-SG)
> SG - Ray Allen/Ibrahim Kutluay
> SF - Rashard Lewis/Damien Wilkins
> PF - Nick Collison/Danny Fortson
> C - PJ Brown/Jerome James
> 
> This gives the Sonics a better chance to win in the playoffs than a pure jumpshooting team. Brown defensively helps immensely.


PJ would be a nice fit with his rebounding and defense. I'd love to add a guy like that to give us 20-30 minutes at the center position instead of Jerome James. But, Vladi and Flip ? I wouldn't give up that much. He's 35 and on $8 mill for another couple of years. 

How about $10 million in cap space next year and Flip....

Seattle trades: Vitaly Potapenko (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
C Jerome James (3.3 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 15.6 minutes) 
SG Ronald Murray (0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 9.0 minutes) 
Seattle receives: PF PJ Brown (9.0 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.7 minutes) 
SF George Lynch (3.9 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 2.1 apg in 21.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +9.6 ppg, +8.8 rpg, and +1.6 apg. 

New Orleans trades: PF PJ Brown (9.0 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.7 minutes) 
SF George Lynch (3.9 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 2.1 apg in 21.9 minutes) 
New Orleans receives: Vitaly Potapenko (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
C Jerome James (3.3 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 15.6 minutes) 
SG Ronald Murray (0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 9.0 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -9.6 ppg, -8.8 rpg, and -1.6 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

:whoknows:


----------



## Tersk

Edited


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> aint it time for mummy to tuck u in BOY
> 
> go play with the traffic for an hour


You sound more immature than he does. You shouldn't be the one trying to diss people more mature than yourself.


----------



## Pacers Fan

double posted...


----------



## bigpoppa*UK

Edited


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> 
> 
> last time i checked diddy played for hornets...title of thread is about hornets..doh
> 
> why u posting dallas trades on hornets thread?????????


You know, someone actually mentioned that Dallas might go after Kidd in this thread, so he came up with a trade.

At least his trade is more realistic than yours, where you always offer Glenn Robinson for something unbelievably better than he is.


----------



## Pure Scorer

Radmanovic and flip is way too much to give up for Brown. Brown is okay, but he's a long way over the hill. He does provide an inside presence, but not enough to be giving up 2 starter-quality players. 

I don't see why the Nets do that trade with Dallas rather than some of the other offers on the table. If portland offers a first, an expiring contract or two, and travis outlaw or one of the russians, then that's a much better deal for the nets.

and Baron Davis definitely won't be traded for just cap space. There is no way that happens.

If I'm NO i package Magloire + Mashburn to a team in need of an inside presence for a decent sf, a prospect and a draft pick. Then next year you take one of the bigs with your first pick, and hope the rest of your team has developed enough to make you playoff contenders. I don't think a huge change is needed, but a little tinkering will do a lot of good. Smith and West should be pretty decent starters by next year.


----------



## bigpoppa*UK

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> You know, someone actually mentioned that Dallas might go after Kidd in this thread, so he came up with a trade.
> 
> At least his trade is more realistic than yours, where you always offer Glenn Robinson for something unbelievably better than he is.


12 million expiring at end of season...yeah not worth a lot


----------



## Pacers Fan

> 12 million expiring at end of season...yeah not worth a lot


Not worth a superstar.


----------



## bigpoppa*UK

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Not worth a superstar.


willie green - emerging 2 guard hada greatsummer league campaign

aaron mckie another soon expiring contract


take diddys contract away,take robinsons and mckies and you have a lot of cap space and great 2 guard prospect

ideal for team intent on rebuilding

NEXT!


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> 
> 
> willie green - emerging 2 guard hada greatsummer league campaign
> 
> aaron mckie another soon expiring contract
> 
> 
> take diddys contract away,take robinsons and mckies and you have a lot of cap space and great 2 guard prospect
> 
> ideal for team intent on rebuilding
> 
> NEXT!


Who are they going to get with that cap space? Certainly not someone better than Baron Davis.

And what is your definition of "expiring soon?" Aaron McKie doesn't expire until _2008_.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> 
> 
> willie green - emerging 2 guard hada greatsummer league campaign
> 
> aaron mckie another soon expiring contract
> 
> 
> take diddys contract away,take robinsons and mckies and you have a lot of cap space and great 2 guard prospect
> 
> ideal for team intent on rebuilding
> 
> NEXT!


Willie Green may be emerging to you, but to me he'll never be more than a solid role player. I guess your way of rebuilding is getting rid of your superstar for 2 old players so you can test free agency and likely get nothing because your team is so horrible? I don't think Hornets management is that stupid.


----------



## Tersk

Edited


----------



## Scinos

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> aaron mckie another soon expiring contract


:rofl:

McKie is signed though the 2007/08 season. I doubt that's desirable to the Hornets.

link


----------



## bigpoppa*UK

they have no 1 pick in next years draft

probly gonna be chris paul

with that space they could get S.A.RAHIM,NENE,etc


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> they have no 1 pick in next years draft
> 
> probly gonna be chris paul
> 
> with that space they could get S.A.RAHIM,NENE,etc


Okay, so not as good as Baron Davis. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## bigpoppa*UK

Edited


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> they have no 1 pick in next years draft
> 
> probly gonna be chris paul
> 
> with that space they could get S.A.RAHIM,NENE,etc


So they trade away Davis for a gamble, a cancer, and 2 role players? Wow. Nice trade. Still not as good as Artest for Robinson and a 2nd, though.


----------



## Tersk

Edited


----------



## bigpoppa*UK

hey im a sixers fan, sounds good to me

id take kobe for g-rob and a 2nd if the lakers would do it


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> hey im a sixers fan, sounds good to me
> 
> id take kobe for g-rob and a 2nd if the lakers would do it


I was joking...


----------



## Tersk

I feel sorry for the rest of the Sixers fans


----------



## bigpoppa*UK

Edited


----------



## Tersk

Edited


----------



## bigpoppa*UK

Edited


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> Edited


C'mon man, calm down. You're 29 years old for goodness sake. Why are you baiting people for no reason, other than the fact that they don't agree with you?


----------



## Tersk

Edited


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> C'mon man, calm down. You're 29 years old for goodness sake. Why are you baiting people for no reason, other than the fact that they don't agree with you?


He's not 29. I think he's 11.


----------



## bigpoppa*UK

Edited


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> Self-Edit


I'm guessing this gets edited within 2 minutes.

EDIT: 5 seconds


----------



## hobojoe

bigpoppa and Theo, please take this to PMs or elsewhere if absolutely necessary. Let's get back on topic in this thread please. Thanks.


----------



## Tersk

Sorry hobojoe


----------



## E.H. Munro

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> I don't think Hornets management is that stupid.


I think you're seriously underrating their front office.


----------



## E.H. Munro

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> At least his trade is more realistic than yours, where you always offer Glenn Robinson for something unbelievably better than he is.


In his defense, at that salary it's tough to work out a deal where the Sixers trade the Big Og for someone worse.


----------



## speedythief

Ahh!

Thank god we didn't reset the KVBL rosters!


----------

